# Certify document in Germany



## vinaykumar2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I want to get some educational documents nd passport etc certified ,by some authority. I am not sure, where to go. I also need police record or an affidavit (sworn oath) . Anyone has got this done before? Can we go to local city municipal office? Please give some suggestion.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vinaykumar2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to get some educational documents nd passport etc certified ,by some authority. I am not sure, where to go. I also need police record or an affidavit (sworn oath) . Anyone has got this done before? Can we go to local city municipal office? Please give some suggestion.


You mean certified copies?

Police record (Führungszeugnis) and certified copies can both be obtained from your local Bürgerbüro.


----------



## vinaykumar2 (Sep 1, 2012)

ALKB said:


> You mean certified copies?
> 
> Police record (Führungszeugnis) and certified copies can both be obtained from your local Bürgerbüro.


Yes. I need certified copies of education documents,passport and one more document , I need to certify that is my birth certificate.

Do I need to take some appointment in Bürgerbüro? How to proceed.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vinaykumar2 said:


> Yes. I need certified copies of education documents,passport and one more document , I need to certify that is my birth certificate.
> 
> Do I need to take some appointment in Bürgerbüro? How to proceed.


That depends on how the town/city where you live runs their Bürgerbüros.

In Berlin for instance they have shifted to appointment only, which can be set up online or by phone. Going there without appointment may or may not be successful and you would probably have to wait longer. I did just that in the summer and waited a whopping four hours. Then I had something else to take care of before leaving for the UK and no appointments were available for two weeks. I went to a different Bürgerbüro that is not as well-known. They grumbled a bit, said they would try to squeeze me in but could not say how long I would have to wait. I waited less than ten minutes that time.

Search your local Bürgerbüros online and have a look what it says.


----------



## vinaykumar2 (Sep 1, 2012)

ALKB said:


> That depends on how the town/city where you live runs their Bürgerbüros.
> 
> In Berlin for instance they have shifted to appointment only, which can be set up online or by phone. Going there without appointment may or may not be successful and you would probably have to wait longer. I did just that in the summer and waited a whopping four hours. Then I had something else to take care of before leaving for the UK and no appointments were available for two weeks. I went to a different Bürgerbüro that is not as well-known. They grumbled a bit, said they would try to squeeze me in but could not say how long I would have to wait. I waited less than ten minutes that time.
> 
> Search your local Bürgerbüros online and have a look what it says.


thanks for the reply. So do i need to take all original documents with me? Because while getting blue card , i also submitted all educational document? Can they also certify my birth certificate.? Suggest please


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vinaykumar2 said:


> thanks for the reply. So do i need to take all original documents with me? Because while getting blue card , i also submitted all educational document? Can they also certify my birth certificate.? Suggest please


You need to bring all originals.

They will only certify that it is a true copy, so yes, they can certify a copy of your birth certificate.

What does your BlueCard application have to do with it?

Did you not get your originals back?


----------



## vinaykumar2 (Sep 1, 2012)

ALKB said:


> You need to bring all originals.
> 
> They will only certify that it is a true copy, so yes, they can certify a copy of your birth certificate.
> 
> ...



No , I meant, i submitted copies of all document while applying for blue card.
Do you any German word for document certify process???


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vinaykumar2 said:


> No , I meant, i submitted copies of all document while applying for blue card.
> Do you any German word for document certify process???


Beglaubigen?


----------



## vinaykumar2 (Sep 1, 2012)

ALKB said:


> Beglaubigen?


cool. Thanks


----------

